# Firmware for rtl8188cus usb wireless network

## andrewwalker27

Anyone know how to get firmware working for USB wireless rtl8188cus chipset device? It's supported under the new 2.6.39 kernel by the rtl8192ce module but I think it requires firmware as well.

Any suggestions?

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false download for your nic and find firmware inside the package. Working I don't know about.

----------

## philipo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false download for your nic and find firmware inside the package. Working I don't know about.

 

I download firmware but Ido not know how install it. Can anyone help?

----------

## Gusar

Just install the linux-firmware package.

----------

## philipo

I have already installed linux-firmware, but if I put ifconfig, wlan0 do not exist. I have Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter

----------

## Gusar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6948944.html#6948944

----------

